# dream to change careers



## espalier (Nov 21, 2006)

Hi, everyone! New to specktra after lurking for about a year at MUA...

I am currently a marketing/sales representative for a radiology company while daydreaming nonstop about being in the makeup industry.

Unfortunately, I live in an area without a MAC counter, but the area is growing.

I would love to be a makeup artist, but do I start at a regular retail counter with the hopes of moving up in another line besides the wonderful MAC? 

I wouldn't mind selling the high-end product either (since I have sales experience), but I don't know where to begin...

You all have such great tips and ideas...please help me!


----------



## FacesbyNiki (Nov 21, 2006)

I started out at Clinique. I wasn't thinking of a career in make up until i really got into it. But do go to a line that does deal alot with make up. Lancome, Smashbox are good ones.


----------



## chickadee (Nov 30, 2006)

I used to be a Human Resources Manager and I made the switch with a lot of support from my husband and family.   Now I have an Esthetician license and I'm a Counter Manager at Lauder.  These things can be done if you are really dedicated, work hard, and stay focused.  If I were you I would take whatever cosmetics position you can, right now.  The more experience you have the better, and one day the MAC position you want will be yours.

Good Luck!!


----------



## MisStarrlight (Nov 30, 2006)

Do you want to move to be a makeup artist or more into the cosmetics retail aspect of it all?


----------



## adorablekay (Dec 12, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *espalier* 

 
_Hi, everyone! New to specktra after lurking for about a year at MUA...

I am currently a marketing/sales representative for a radiology company while daydreaming nonstop about being in the makeup industry.

Unfortunately, I live in an area without a MAC counter, but the area is growing.

I would love to be a makeup artist, but do I start at a regular retail counter with the hopes of moving up in another line besides the wonderful MAC? 

I wouldn't mind selling the high-end product either (since I have sales experience), but I don't know where to begin...

You all have such great tips and ideas...please help me!_

 
I was working in the medical field for a little bit and realized it wasn't for me I've always enjoyed make up and obsessed with MAC make up. So one day I just started giving everyone I know make over then some local photographers asked me to do some work for them. 

I just recently got a job at MAC and I absolutely love it. I know this is something I love to do and look forward to going to that job every weekend


----------

